# PS3 Beyond: Beyond Two Souls Stuttering and Freezing



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Got a copy of this game. Awesome game with realistic graphics. However, what ruining my experience with this game is that it has some brief stuttering and freezing problems. Mine already freeze several times I'm not even beat the game yet. Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope its not a problem a lot of people are having. I'm very interested in playing this game. I'll wait until I hear more about the problems.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ur console is probably overheating


put it in an area thats not cramped and will allow the PS3 to have decent airflow



if u have an air conditioner in ur room turn that one while ur gaming


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> if u have an air conditioner in ur room turn that one while ur gaming


 Also, if you have a small personal fan, sit it near the unit and aim the airflow directly at the vent holes (if it has them). Anything that has a chip that gets too hot is surprisingly easy to cool but I don't know if just turning the AC on will help that much unless your room is hot.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Guys, I turn on air conditioner and I position a mini fan in front of the ps3 slim every time I turn it on. I don't think it's overheating issue as other games work fine. Only this game cause me lags and freezes. I understand that there are some games having these problems but Beyond two souls has unusual amount of lags and freezes. 

OK I googled the problem with this game, it seems like some people having the same issues at the same chapter. Applying the latest update did nothing to solve it.


----------

